# Proper grip and finger/wrist sling



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

let it jump where it wants to. that's the purpose of the sling, it won't fall out of your hand with a sling. remember that whatever you do after the shot breaks, actually starts before the shot breaks.
your finger sling should have two small rubber sleeves or something that can be slid up to your thumb and finger to keep it on your hand. you half to loosen one and remove the sling from your thumb or finger, with your other hand to get the bow out of your hand. that's the reason most people don't like them. once you get use to doing that, it's no real inconvenience, and automatically becomes part of your "after the end" sequence.


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

I tried a finger sling for the first time in my archery class the other night. The first few shots I caught the bow (olympic style recurve) on it's way down, from years of ingrained habit, (even when using a wrist sling). Originally I had no sling and circled my index finger and thumb. With a wrist sling my bows (in the past) would fall forward and sideways, so I'd catch it before hand and wrist got tangled. The finger sling felt very strange, but there is a technique that involves keeping the bow arm straight, dropping the hand at the wrist and moving the whole bow aside slightly to keep the limb tip from swinging up into your face. When I MADE myself do it correctly, it got easier and easier to trust the sling. That being said the bow would always drop a little and the shelf would wind up in my hand. Didn't like that. Gotta persist in getting it right til it becomes ingrained.


----------

